# Piedmont on Fire!



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well totaled 60 bass caught. Awesome day on piedmont! easily missed half of what was caught. Some of that due to being trigger happy others just due to fish hittin short!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

we talking bronze or bucketmouth here ? both ?
I've caught lots of nice bass at Piedmont but never caught numbers like that.
Way to go rockbass !


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

talking about all big mouths I am hoping to get out again Sunday, but with the front coming, I figure it will throw em off


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

good going. are the ramps open at piedmont?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

They are not as far as I know. I am sure they will be soon since they are letting water out. Since Clendening is down, I am sure piedmont will be coming down quick too! That of course is just me guessing, not from any facts!  If I was not lazy, I owuld look up the water levels, but you know!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Good job Rocky, those days are few and far between. Did you get them on topwaters ? I had a day like that on Piedmont about 10 years ago on tubes in the shallows.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah Action, topwater. 

I was by the dover poop plant a little bit ago, and I thought the river looked good. I may try it out!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Where did you launch at RB?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

12 foot jon boat, launch anywhere! I don't know what that area is referred to! Hell if you say any of the ramp names, I don't really know what it is. I just know how to get to some of them! I don't think we were by any ramps though


----------



## MOBY (Oct 10, 2004)

DID NOT SEEM TO BE ON FIRE NOW!
THERE ALL DAY AND JUST HAPPENED TO CATCH A BIG SMALLY WEIGHING IN  AT A WHOPPING 4 OZ.!!! AND MEASURED A HOLE 5 1/2 " AND I CAUGHT HIM RIGHT WHERE YOU SAID THEY WERE HITTING


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Moby,you seem a little angry by your post.
As we all know,the hot bite can change by the hour.
Ever heard the term."you should have been here yesterday"?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

yep| here today gone tomorrow. the saugeyes were biting friday and when i went back saturday, nothing. Lewis check your p.m.'s
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

MOBY said:


> ..... I CAUGHT HIM RIGHT WHERE YOU SAID THEY WERE HITTING



Where who said they caught them??


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, I too fished Piedmont yesterday. Had pretty much the same result. 2 little dinks. However, have caught nicer bass large and smallmouth up at Leesville, Clendening and at Salt Fork. Yesterday was the second time I fished Piedmont this year. Caught more yesterday than what I caught the first time. Also, the MWCD could put another walkway on the Marina ramp at Piedmont. Seems like a good bit of wasted ramp space. Anybody doing any good catting or bassing at Clendening lately? Hey moby, what you using to snag those bait bass you caught? 4 oz bass, sounds like a dinner for a flathead.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I too fished Piedmont with a buddy Saturday afternoon.
We caught over 20 Eyes,but not a keeper in the bunch.
Ran into my buddy Tonto there.He had some success at first light,but it was very tough to get a keeper after that.
I think the lake just turned over.
The water was very murky for Piedmont,and a surface temp of 66 degrees.
When it cools down and the water clears..look out!


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I almost hate it when I fish somewhere and just slay the fish on one day,then I tell somebody about my trip,or post it on here.It happens like clockwork,somebody goes to the spot I was talking about and strikes out.Then it starts,I didn't do nothing there,so you must have been making it up.The problem could be that you weren't fishing the same exact spots,using the same tactics,or have the same fishing knowledge,or the fish may have moved off,or quit feeding altogether.If I say to someone that I did something,then that's what happened,I wouldn't even think of sending somebody off on a wild goose chase.I believe if he said he caught them,he did.Don't doubt somebody without knowing for sure,maybe he's just a better fisherman than you!


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Folks,

You can take RW for his word, no bones about it. I'd fish a bottle of Perrier water if he said he caught fish in it.

Eric


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

It will take more drop in water level to move the bigger 'Eyes back into the main lake areas. The group of guys that have been fishing the bridge at Egypt Bottoms have been doing VERY well on the bigger fish with the high waters, although they say that they were having to wade through calf deep water on the road to get to the bridge. Jig/twister & chubs have been the best producers there.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys, did I miss something??? Who got mad at what??? I missed it!



Andrew, you better watch it with saying that bass is flathead food. That could get someone going!  kidding I did hear a guy tell me he would use anything he caught before dark including bass up to 15 inches long!  Myself, I would not use a bass, but that is what the guy said.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Jim, I did not see your post till now. 

My uncle said when he was there last week there were some guys on the bridge and they said they caught 30 of them. He was in the boat and on out the creek channel some he just heard them from a distance saying to each other "that's number 30!"


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I've had two customers come in since I got back that said there were good numbers of quality fish coming from the bridge.


----------

